# Impuesto K a los electrónicos



## danielfer23 (Oct 21, 2009)

Como el título lo dise, alguien sabe en que modo nos va a perjudicar, el supuesto impuesto, que proteger la empresa bgh y perjudicar a la mayoría de los argentinos. Alguien sabe sí los componentes electrónicos entran en este impuesto? Sería bueno debatir sobre este tema porque últimamente los componentes han subido bastante y sí después nos aplican este impuesto sería bastante complicado trabajar. Aclaró que soy jovista y cada tanto vendo alguna de mis proyectos. Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 21, 2009)

Básicamente el impuesto vuelve del 10,5% actual al 21% que estaba en una época que se hablaba mucho de traer de Paraguay , cruzar el charco , la aduana paralela  ¿Te acordas? Si no, capaz sos mas joven que yo, pero bueno eso: La ley protege a los importabandistas  que en este momento están con poco trabajo.
También suben los impuestos internos al 23%, ponele impuesto a bienes de lujo o como lo quieran pintar lo que se traduce en un mayor margen de ganancias para los importabandistas.
Si es por los precios, no te preocupes que ya subieron en anticipación, cuando salga la ley van a decir que no afectó los precios 
Próximamente me cambio el domicilio a Clorinda
¡Nos vemos en Ciudad del Este!


----------



## boximil1 (Oct 21, 2009)

danielfer23 dijo:


> Como el título lo dise, alguien sabe en que modo nos va a perjudicar, el supuesto impuesto, que proteger la empresa bgh y perjudicar a la mayoría de los argentinos. Alguien sabe sí los componentes electrónicos entran en este impuesto? Sería bueno debatir sobre este tema porque últimamente los componentes han subido bastante y sí después nos aplican este impuesto sería bastante complicado trabajar. Aclaró que soy jovista y cada tanto vendo alguna de mis proyectos. Saludos


 
en que cambiarias o cambiariamos algo si lo debatieramos aqui ?
si el gobierno no hace caso ni siquiera a la oposicion ni a las ultimas elecciones  que es la que representa a la gente en este sistema social y politico.
si aqui se dice algo molesto solo seriamos una chusma, o un grupo de desestabilizadores, o una minoria NO representativa.

la importancia de este hecho quizas no sea tan grave pero lo es, cada evento es un escalon mas que nos lleva en determinado sentido .

un saludo


----------



## ivan_mzr (Oct 21, 2009)

Huy, pues en todos lados andamos mas o menos igual.... en mexico se debate para incrementar del 15% al 16% el impuesto al valor agregado (IVA) y en frontera 11% esto pues afecta a todo y a todos.... los que viven en Mexico.


----------



## hona (Oct 21, 2009)

creo que esto es un tema que roza lo politico, pueden darse discusiones por distintas ideologias.....no lo creo conveniente para este foro....no se que opina el/los moderadores


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2009)

hona dijo:


> creo que esto es un tema que roza lo politico, pueden darse discusiones por distintas ideologias.....no lo creo conveniente para este foro....no se que opina el/los moderadores


   En otras oportunidades ya se han discutido temas "Ligeramente" políticos, algo mas no ara mayor diferencia.

Por suerte este foro no es Argentino, sino ya tendría algún impuesto *"K"*


----------



## electrodan (Oct 21, 2009)

Hona, aquí todos tenemos "ideologias" diferentes. Pero, mientras no hayan faltas de respeto, eso es bueno y no conlleva ningún problema.
PD: Fogonazo me ganó!
PD 2: Mientras dejemos fuera el fanatismo, no creo que discutir sobre política sea contraproducente.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 21, 2009)

les dare mi opinion con ejemplos :

una cosa (creo yo ) es que se pongan a hablar de :

"mira que el de izquierda siempre fue mejor que el de derecha "
"que te pasa salame, si pepe fue siempre honesto, no como jose que se robo todo " .
"lo que pasa es que uds. los blancos son todos unos ladrones".
"mira, el comunismo neozelandicismo bien entendido o sea como lo dijo en sus charlas don corleone es el futuro de la democracia tandilense " 

eso es hablar de politica.




ahora (y siempre segun mi opinion) que uno comparta sus visiones acerca de el mundo que te rodea y de donde te va a venir el piedrazo a la cara .......eso es otra cosa.
es como avisar:
"cuidado muchachos que aqui en el verano nos mataron lso mosquitos con el dengue"
"miren, creo yo que la vacuna esa de la gripe A es de prueba y se mueeren mas con ella que con la gripe" .
"ojo que atmel va a dejar de fabricar sus chips, vayan teniendo cuidado".
atajense que don larguirucho , es un ladron, ya paso por nuestro pais y nos desplumo a engaños" .
"que les parece el HLC ?? vamos a ver la luz o nos hara un agujero" 
"miren que se viene un aumento de ...... o con esta ley tal vamos a ........ tengan cuidado por que les va a quedar el cu... rojo a quienes quieran comprar una casa, o a quienes ambicionen comer todos los dias. "

es otra cosa, es solo comentarios de el mundo que nos rodea, el cual tiene de politica, y aunque querramos cerrar los ojos y a mi gusto sea mas de la necesaria es asi.
es mas, ........dejando partidismos y fanatismos de lado que eso es lo malo.
charlar es eso , charlar.......no esta mal .
sino......tener los ojos y las orejas cerradas eso es lo que quieren los politicos.
no hablar nada de nada , ni lo que roza o toca al politica , eso es temer a lso politicos y darles el gusto.


----------



## danielfer23 (Oct 21, 2009)

hona dijo:


> creo que esto es un tema que roza lo politico, pueden darse discusiones por distintas ideologias.....no lo creo conveniente para este foro....no se que opina el/los moderadores


de igual manera la idea no era opinar de política si no en que nos perjudica. 
es decir si te compras un tester por decir algo te perjudica este impuesto?

BOXIMIL1 quisas me exprese mal pero la idea era informaciónrmarse en que articulas pueden llegar a influir este impuesto

acabo de escuchar en el noticiero que las computadoras y las portátiles no entraban en este tema asi que ojala que componentes y herramientas sigan el mismo camino


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 21, 2009)

¿alguien me puede resumir de lo que trata la ley? La desconozco y la busqe en internet pero lo que encontre no lo entendi...


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 21, 2009)

La iniciativa elimina la exención de impuestos internos (el 26%) y duplica el IVA (del 10,5 al 21%) a los productos electrónicos e informaciónrmáticos que no se fabriquen ni se ensamblen en Tierra del Fuego.
El proyecto comprende a las computadoras de escritorio (PCs), celulares, heladeras y congeladores, cámaras de fotos y video, calentadores y estufas eléctricas, televisores y microondas, entre otros.
Fuente: Klarín


----------

